# Left Ventricular apical thrombus



## OliviaPrice (Feb 2, 2009)

Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to code a left ventricular apical thrombus in a patient that has not actually had a myocardial infarction.

Thanks!


----------



## laurap (Feb 16, 2009)

What about 411.81 (Acute coronary occlusion without myocardial infarction)? I'm not positive, but I think this would be the code to use.

Laura L. Porter, CPC


----------

